# Doubts on Maru Lube



## dieguito (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello everyone!
So I've had my Ghost Hand II 3x3 for about six months now.
I'm much of a beginner, in fact, this was the first cube I ever bought.
After six months of working amazingly well, my cube started to slow down A LOT.
It can't cut corners AT ALL and it often locks.
I assume that's because I've never lubricated it nor adjusted the tentions.
Here in Argentina, it's rather difficult to find a good lubricant for the Rubik's cube. I have an oil based lubricant but I didn't use it on my cube because I've heard that it dissolves de plastic. We don't have CRC or Jig-A-Loo.
I'm going to buy a few puzzles from CubeDepot soon and I wanted to clear out some doubts:
I am thinking of buying a little bottle of Maru Lube and I heard it was not that good because it didn't last, like it would make the cube MUCH faster for like 5 or 7 solves and then wear off.
That's of course something I dont want.
So what do you guys say, should I buy the Maru Lube?
I'm really sorry if this thread turned out to be quite long, I just couldn't shrink it down any further.
Regards!


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 26, 2011)

if you are willing to buy this repeatedly because it drys out so quickly then okay.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks thread starter, I was going to ask the same question in a 2-4 days(when my credit card will arrive so that i can buy stuff).

also one thing from my experience-never try to mess up with the tensions, its just a matter of lubing


----------



## Bapao (Jun 26, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> if you are willing to buy this repeatedly because it drys out so quickly then okay.


 
So true.


----------



## dieguito (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not 
Considering it's 5 dollars shipping and 4 dollars the actual product, then no.
That'd be 9 dollars over and over again.
What do you recommend me to do?
Thanks!


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 26, 2011)

you could chip in for lubix at cubedepot orhttp://www.amazon.com/CRC-Heavy-Silicone-Lubricant-7-5-Ounce/dp/B0000AXY9S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1309127721&sr=8-2


----------



## satellitedanny (Jun 26, 2011)

*D39*

Well, you can buy the Maru Lube, but personally; I would recommend http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271 Sure it's expensive, but keep in mind that there is 420 mL of it inside the can and it is an aerosol. I have bought D39 a couple years ago from Lightake and I still have a lot of it; it lasts long and I only re-lube my cubes every 6 months or so. I only have like 3 cubes that I use D39 with. The rest of my cubes, I use Differential Oil (silicone 50,000 WT). It's basically a Chinese version of CRC Heavy Duty silicone (The special green can that leaves a liquid layer)


----------



## wontolla (Jun 26, 2011)

If you are going to lube just one cube a bottle of Maru lube could last for months. You just need one or two drops every 2 or 3 days.

You can use differential oil or Lubix instead as they are silicon based and last much longer.

On the other hand, if you have been using a cube for six months and it is not performing anymore I recomend you to disasamble and clean it.


----------



## dieguito (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your answers. I'm going to consider buying the spray can but that'll have to wait. I really appreciate your attention.
Best regards!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 27, 2011)

Satellitedanny and jyh, I m certainly looking for something like these products, a good amount of quantity for a decent price as you mentioned, but have you guys personally used? I want to know will it make my lubix guhong(whose lubix seems blown up by now) super awesome? I will order 1 of these (which u suggest) as soon as i have the money


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 27, 2011)

GOD, why does people always get the wrong impression about Maru lube because they don't use it properly?

Maru lube lasts relatively short, yes, but not as short as most have reported. The reason why people think it drys out ridiculously fast is because they uses the cube non-stop right after lubing (I don't blame them, because the cube feels really nice immediately after lubing). But you're supposed to wait for it to DRY, and the lubricant leaves a layer of silicone residue on the surface that lubricates the cube.
Now, if you continue using the cube without waiting for the lube to dry, the lubricant mixes with the worn-off plastic dusts and creates an undesirable residue that causes a lot of friction when the lubricant drys fully, forcing you to re-lubricate the cube. This is why people thinks Maru lube drys out quickly, because the way they use it renders the lubrication useless when the lube drys completely, which is not how it should've been used.

Oh and btw, don't get Lubix, it's a ripoff. It's the same thing you could get at hardware stores with 100x cheaper prices.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 27, 2011)

Daniel and Wontolla are right. A couple of drops every few days and its fine. Will last months. I bounce between this and Lubix, I find them much easier to use than D-39 (that can is huge).


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

A great lubricant is Differential Oil at 50,000wt. It's the same stuff as Lubix, except Lubix is a rip-off.

Here's some more information with past experiences, questions and answers, and even pictures I uploaded, before the mods decided to close it.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27563-Viscosity-of-Lubix-Found!-Cheaper-Alternative!


----------



## Nestor (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> A great lubricant is Differential Oil at 50,000wt. It's the same stuff as Lubix, except Lubix is a rip-off.
> 
> Here's some more information with past experiences, questions and answers, and even pictures I uploaded, before the mods decided to close it.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27563-Viscosity-of-Lubix-Found!-Cheaper-Alternative!





JyH said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Diff...7MII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309127862&sr=8-1
> 
> I think it's 60cc of "Lubix".


 
+1 It will last you forever too.

I've lubed over 50 puzzles with this, plus my speed cubes several times each and I still have over 90% of lube left.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 27, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Associated..._Accessories&hash=item35b0b21914#ht_500wt_922


----------



## dieguito (Jun 27, 2011)

you guys cleared out many many doubts I had.
Thank you SO much.
I think I'm going to go to my local hardware store and check to see of there's any lubricant based on silicone, I think that should do.
I'm I right?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> A great lubricant is Differential Oil at 50,000wt. It's the same stuff as Lubix, except Lubix is a rip-off.
> 
> Here's some more information with past experiences, questions and answers, and even pictures I uploaded, before the mods decided to close it.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27563-Viscosity-of-Lubix-Found!-Cheaper-Alternative!


 
You know, I'm still skeptical about those differential/shock-absorber oil being the same thing.....I KNOW that Lubix is a particular specification of Dimethyl Silicone fluids, but I'm not sure if the diff/shock oils are that too.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> You know, I'm still doubting those differential/shock-absorber oil being the same thing.....I KNOW that Lubix is a particular specification of Dimethyl Silicone fluids, but I'm not sure if the diff/shock oils are that.


 
Ok.
Now, I never said they are the exact same thing. But of everyone that has ever tried it, they say they pretty much can't tell the difference. I have both Lubix and 50,000wt Diff Oil, and to me, I can't feel a single difference. Once my Lubix runs out, there's no reason for me to ever buy it again, especially with how overpriced it is.

All you can do, is try it out for yourself, and compare the two, to see what you think.
To me, and many others, they feel the same. And for so much more content, for such less money, I don't see the harm in trying.

By the way, just wondering. Have you also personally compared Lubix and 50,000wt Diff Oil?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Ok.
> Now, I never said they are the exact same thing. But of everyone that has ever tried it, they say they pretty much can't tell the difference. I have both Lubix and 50,000wt Diff Oil, and to me, I can't feel a single difference. Once my Lubix runs out, there's no reason for me to ever buy it again, especially with how overpriced it is.
> 
> All you can do, is try it out for yourself, and compare the two, to see what you think.
> ...


 
Hey, relax. I'm just saying that I personally can't decide whether it's the same or not; no need to go all defensive all the sudden.

And you should learn to read other posts before blurting out next time.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Hey, relax. I'm just saying that I personally can't decide whether it's the same or not; no need to go all defensive all the sudden.
> 
> And you should learn to read other posts before blurting out next time.


 No need to get defensive, kid. 

You might've read my post as defense, but that's your own fault. I was calm, and wasn't attacking or anything. Just explaining my side of the story. Don't understand how some of you can read things, and get such a different vibe from what it was actually meant to be. It's like you choose to read everything as an attack of defense.

Follow your own advice, and read.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, I'm not gonna try to fight with you, so I'll just tell you what I meant (It seems you have failed to get my point). I was saying that I'm on the same side with you regarding Lubix being unnecessarily expensive, and you would've noticed it if you read my previous post. I'm having an impression from your message that you thought I was a Lubix fanboy, so I simply pointed it out by suggesting you to look at my post.

Oh, and about the diff oil; my point is: _I know what Lubix is, just not sure about the diff oils._ 

Please don't force me to make that even blunter.


And could somebody tell me this post doesn't look defensive:


ElectricDoodie said:


> No need to get defensive, kid.
> 
> You might've read my post as defense, but that's your own fault. I was calm, and wasn't attacking or anything. Just explaining my side of the story. Don't understand how some of you can read things, and get such a different vibe from what it was actually meant to be. It's like you choose to read everything as an attack of defense.
> 
> Follow your own advice, and read.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 27, 2011)

My view: if you can afford lubix, go for it.

If not, go for differential oil (30k or 50k). They work great on my dayan cubes (I can't vouch for other cube types)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Hey, I'm not gonna try to fight with you, so I'll just tell you what I meant (It seems you have failed to get my point). I was saying that I'm on the same side with you regarding Lubix being unnecessarily expensive, and you would've noticed it if you read my previous post. I'm having an impression from your message that you thought I was a Lubix fanboy, so I simply pointed it out by suggesting you to look at my post.


I understand. What I was referring to, was that you were questioning its similarity. All I did, was state my side of things, that all you can do is try it, and find out for yourself. Somehow, you actually thought that I was being defensive. I don't even understand how. 





> Oh, and about the diff oil; my point is: _I know what Lubix is, just not sure about the diff oils._


This statement is pointless to this little argument of ours, though.
And does this mean that you can't research and find out what Differential Oil is?






> And could somebody tell me this post doesn't look defensive:


Yes, THAT statement IS defensive, because you accused me of being defensive in my previous post.
But, THAT statement, ISN'T the one you initially called "defensive."

Don't try to mix the 2. If you're going to quote a post of mine that you want people to weigh in on if it is defensive or not, make it the one that you said it was defensive, and not the one afterwards.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 27, 2011)

wow, one of you misunderstood the tone of one post now you're both sliding down the derail hill faster than a.... thing that slides down hills very fast. (I really suck at metaphors)


----------



## izovire (Jun 27, 2011)

I found out today that I made Maru Lube by accident. I was cleaning out my main cube with water (because something got in it). When I assembled it and re-lubed (with my Izo Lube) some water mixed with my lube. I'm thinking that maru lube is water diluted Polydimethylsiloxane (which is what My lube and Lubix is made of).

Maru Lube might be 10-20% Polydimethylsiloxane and 80-90% Water... which would explain its rapid drying. The white milky appearance is probably from the mixture of molecules.

I'm not totally sure if that's what it is... but I will do more experiments.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 27, 2011)

thankyou everyone, i m going for the cheap big can which has lubix in it by another name and use it like,forever


----------



## dieguito (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, thanks everybody for you kind feedback and patience. A while ago, I bought a treadmill, and yesterday I was looking at the manual and at the back it said: "You may need to lubricate your treadmill. This treadmill comes with a *Silicone Oil* bottle" and then it says: "Do not use another lubricant to lube your treadmill as this may harm it" and then I go like *YES!!!* Is this something I can use on my Ghost Hand II 3x3?
Just to show you here's a picture of how it looks.






Thanks!

By the way: This is a *RANDERS* treadmill


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

Just because it says "Silicone Oil" and it's a plain white bottle with no text, doesn't help us know if it's good for the cube or not. There could literally be anything in there.


----------



## dieguito (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Just because it says "Silicone Oil" and it's a plain white bottle with no text, doesn't help us know if it's good for the cube or not. There could literally be anything in there.


 
Yeah, I know. But I don't have any more information myself... :S
I figured it'd be good for my cube because it says it's silicone based, but just as long as I don't have certain info about it, I will not use it for my cube.
I already broke a cube because I didn't use the correct lube, I wont do that again.


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 27, 2011)

dieguito said:


> Well, thanks everybody for you kind feedback and patience. A while ago, I bought a treadmill, and yesterday I was looking at the manual and at the back it said: "You may need to lubricate your treadmill. This treadmill comes with a *Silicone Oil* bottle" and then it says: "Do not use another lubricant to lube your treadmill as this may harm it" and then I go like *YES!!!* Is this something I can use on my Ghost Hand II 3x3?
> Just to show you here's a picture of how it looks.
> 
> 
> ...


 
It looks a bit too milky.

However, my Horizon Fitness treadmill came with a bottle of clear, high-viscosity silicone lubricant. When I searched online, their website told me to only use 100% silicone oil on their treadmills, and gave me a link to buy more, and the picture matched with what I had. I've compared my lube to friends' Lubix and they're pretty much indistinguishable.

anyway, you might want to look on your treadmill manufacturer's website to see if they have more information on the lube.


----------



## da25centz (Jun 27, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Thanks thread starter, I was going to ask the same question in a 2-4 days(when my credit card will arrive so that i can buy stuff).
> 
> also one thing from my experience-never try to mess up with the tensions, its just a matter of lubing


 
well thats just not true

Adjusting tensions helps set the cube for your style of cubing, and can help increase corner cutting and reduce pops. Its just a matter of trial and error


----------



## dieguito (Jun 27, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> It looks a bit too milky.
> 
> However, my Horizon Fitness treadmill came with a bottle of clear, high-viscosity silicone lubricant. When I searched online, their website told me to only use 100% silicone oil on their treadmills, and gave me a link to buy more, and the picture matched with what I had. I've compared my lube to friends' Lubix and they're pretty much indistinguishable.
> 
> anyway, you might want to look on your treadmill manufacturer's website to see if they have more information on the lube.


The bottle looks white because the plastic is itself white.
It's not see-trough, I mean, the white thing you see is not the lube itself but it's the bottle.
I've been looking at the website and it says nothing about the lube, but, I'm pretty sure it's the same stuff you have, since treadmills are the same all around the world, and, mine says "DO NOT USE ANOTHER LUBE" just like yours.
EDIT: The lube is transparent. I just checked to make sure it was.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Yes, THAT statement IS defensive, because you accused me of being defensive in my previous post.
> But, THAT statement, ISN'T the one you initially called "defensive."
> 
> Don't try to mix the 2. If you're going to quote a post of mine that you want people to weigh in on if it is defensive or not, make it the one that you said it was defensive, and not the one afterwards.


 
Geeze, I told you, I don't want to argue with you, so would you please stop getting sidetracked?



> This statement is pointless to this little argument of ours, though.
> And does this mean that you can't research and find out what Differential Oil is?



That statement have everything to do with the discussion...it's only you who wanted to talk about "this little argument of ours" that is completely irrevalent. Let's stay on topic, please? 

I'll just simplify it the best I can for you this time (since you seems to have failed to understand my message once again): I am *not* questioning the results of other peoples experiment, but rather being "skeptical" (don't tell me that I have to explain this word to you) about them being the exact same thing, because _I'm not sure_ about the specific composition of that differential/hydraulic fluid. From the thorough research that I have done a long time ago, it seems that differential fluids are not always pure or even dimethylcone fluids at all. 


And regarding "this little argument of ours", it's you who have misinterpreted my post as trying to pick an argument with you (which I have clearly explained that I do not, yet you still intends to continue despite your acknowledgment claiming "I understand"), I don't even know how you got that impression...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 27, 2011)

izovire said:


> I found out today that I made Maru Lube by accident. I was cleaning out my main cube with water (because something got in it). When I assembled it and re-lubed (with my Izo Lube) some water mixed with my lube. I'm thinking that maru lube is water diluted Polydimethylsiloxane (which is what My lube and Lubix is made of).
> 
> Maru Lube might be 10-20% Polydimethylsiloxane and 80-90% Water... which would explain its rapid drying. The white milky appearance is probably from the mixture of molecules.
> 
> I'm not totally sure if that's what it is... but I will do more experiments.


 
:fp

...no offence intended, but I just can't help it..

We already knew what Maru lube is made of, at least it's obvious that it have water as the solvent without looking at the ingredient list. 
In addition, it says clearly on the packaging that it's composed of "water, non-volatile silicone oil, and emulsifier". 
Basically, the lubricant is silicone oil dissolved in water with the help of a type of soap (not really, but just to make it easier to understand for some people), which will create a slippery surface when water evaporates, leaving only the silicone behind.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Geeze, I told you, I don't want to argue with you, so would you please stop getting sidetracked?





> Let's stay on topic, please?


Says the guy who specifically quoted me, and asked _others_ to weigh in on the "defensiveness" of a post.
Hypocrisy. It's delicious.






> I'll just simplify it the best I can for you this time (since you seems to have failed to understand my message once again): I am *not* questioning the results of other peoples experiment, but rather being "skeptical" (don't tell me that I have to explain this word to you) about them being the exact same thing, because _I'm not sure_ about the specific composition of that differential/hydraulic fluid. From the thorough research that I have done a long time ago, it seems that differential fluids are not always pure or even dimethylcone fluids at all.



Once again, you miss the point.
I only said that the closest thing people can do, is try both out for themselves, and judge it on their own. 

Also, I don't think anyone ever said that they are literally the exact same composition, down to the most minute detail. Most people just say that they cannot notice a difference in the feeling between the 2.






> And regarding "this little argument of ours", it's you who have misinterpreted my post as trying to pick an argument with you (which I have clearly explained that I do not, yet you still intends to continue despite your acknowledgment claiming "I understand"), I don't even know how you got that impression...


Ah, I see you still don't understand.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Ah, I see you still don't understand.



Do you pull this sh*t on everybody you get yourself into an argument with? It's like you only see your side of the dispute and just steam-roll over everything else that has been said. Glad to see that you have that "issue" in general tough and not just when you and I get frisky...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Do you pull this sh*t on everybody you get yourself into an argument with? It's like you only see your side of the dispute and just steam-roll over everything else that has been said. Glad to see that you have that "issue" in general tough and not just when you and I get frisky...



But it's obvious. I keep telling him that it has to do with the fact that I want people to try it for themselves. And then he brings other crap into it.
I never once said that he is trying to pick an argument with me, hence him still not understanding my side.

But, it's funny that you drag your butthurt around the boards.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> But it's obvious. I keep telling him that it has to do with the fact that I want people to try it for themselves. And then he brings other crap into it.
> I never once said that he is trying to pick an argument with me, hence him still not understanding my side.
> 
> *But, it's funny that you drag your butthurt around the boards.*



It takes more than what you throw at me to get my "butt" hurting bruv  Thanks for the predictable reply though.


----------



## dieguito (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone has an answer to the treadmill lube thing?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> You posting in an argument that has nothing to do with you, and bringing things back that happened between us awhile ago, is butthurt. Sorry to to inform you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you post an argument publicly, you're more or less begging for others to make it their "business". Was merely accepting your invite.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> When you post an argument publicly, you're more or less begging for others to make it their "business". Was merely accepting your invite.


 
Oh, yeah sure. Ok. Whatever you need to tell yourself.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> But it's obvious. I keep telling him that it has to do with the fact that I want people to try it for themselves. And then he brings other crap into it.
> I never once said that he is trying to pick an argument with me, hence him still not understanding my side.
> 
> But, it's funny that you drag your butthurt around the boards.


 
In a topic about lube, it isn't uncommon to see the word butthurt come up.
But this is a cube site, with a policy that tells everyone to act nice and civilised.
Obviously, there will be a few penalties but I am currently not awake enough.
Prepare to get your butts kicked so hard when I wake up tomorrow morning that ALL of you will feel the butthurt so hard that you will need that lube to cool it down.

Now go to your rooms, no food for you, don't pass go and no collecting money. Just think about how you SHOULD have behaved. I Ar


----------



## Bapao (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Oh, yeah sure. Ok. Whatever you need to tell yourself.


 
A pleasant and self-absorbed evening to you too good sir ...


----------



## Bapao (Jun 27, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> In a topic about lube, it isn't uncommon to see the word butthurt come up.
> But this is a cube site, with a policy that tells everyone to act nice and civilised.
> Obviously, there will be a few penalties but I am currently not awake enough.
> Prepare to get your butts kicked so hard when I wake up tomorrow morning that ALL of you will feel the butthurt so hard that you will need that lube to cool it down.
> ...




I _love_ the mods on this site. Okay mom, but can I play gameboy in bed though?

And yeah, sorry


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Says the guy who specifically quoted me, and asked _others_ to weigh in on the "defensiveness" of a post.
> Hypocrisy. It's delicious.
> 
> 
> ...


 
You know what, just stop it. I've had enough of your ignorance and persistence, you just don't get the point.

I ain't replying to this argument anymore, I'm tired of trying to get you back on topic. If you would just cool down and read my posts again, you'll realize that all this time I had no intention arguing with you and was just trying to get us back on topic.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> You know what, just stop it. I've had enough of your ignorance and persistence, you just don't get the point.


Don't worry, I've also had enough of your ignorance. You're not getting that point that I continually make, that I think people should try both lubes for themselves. And that I never spoke about details of its composition.





> I ain't replying to this argument anymore, I'm tired of trying to get you back on topic.


Don't try to act high and might, because like I pointed out before, YOU were the one to quote me, and ask OTHERS to weigh in on something irrelevant to the thread's topic.





> If you would just cool down and read my posts again, you'll realize that all this time I had no intention arguing with you and was just trying to get us back on topic.


 If you do the same, cool down, and read my inital posts, I was never arguing about the composition, nor was I being defensive. But, you decided to take it there, for some weird reason.













AvGalen said:


> Prepare to get your butts kicked so hard when I wake up tomorrow morning that ALL of you will feel the butthurt so hard that you will need that lube to cool it down.


----------



## dieguito (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone has a clue about the treadmill lube stuff?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> that I think people should try both lubes for themselves.



Soo, we're out of the argument. As I said before, I'm not questioning the resultes of the other cubers' experiment, so I was never disagreeing with that statement of yours. 



> And that I never spoke about details of its composition.



Of course you didn't. I was simply suggesting this aspect into our discussion, because I would prefer to find the exact substance rather than a similar subtitute, and since you said "it's the same stuff with Lubix", I just pointed out my own concerns and uncertainty regarding the composition of those differential oils. I never used this as a rebuttal to deny the experiment results (though you seems to have mistaken as it is), but rather an addition to this discussion that I thought is something worth mentioning.



> I was never arguing about the composition



I wasn't either.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 27, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Awesome! 

Okay, so I forgive you. Now show me "butthurt".


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Okay, so I forgive you. Now show me "butthurt".



I forgive you, too.
Bro hug.


----------



## dieguito (Jun 27, 2011)

hmm... anyone knows about the treadmill lube?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 27, 2011)

dieguito, is there a ingredient list for the silicone? if not try to use it on a cube you are willing to break and see. if you want a cheap cube get something like a diansheng or a dollar store cube.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> *snip*


Nice image macroing. I'll see you in a week or so.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 28, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


>



Awesome! 

Okay, so I forgive you. Now show me "butthurt".[/QUOTE]

That funny man has no neck! so therfore no butt so no butthurt that need lubrication.


----------



## dieguito (Jun 28, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> dieguito, is there a ingredient list for the silicone? if not try to use it on a cube you are willing to break and see. if you want a cheap cube get something like a diansheng or a dollar store cube.


 
Finally! someone answered my question!!
Thank you SO much.
unfortunately, here in argentina there are no "store bought cubes" so that's a pity. You CANNOT get any Rubik's brand 3x3. You can only get 4x4 or 5x5 (rubik's brand).
The diansheng is cheap, I know, and I'm buying a 4x4 from cubedepot soon, but unfortunately, if I ordered a diansheng with it, I'd be over the 25 dollars price, which means I'll have to pay custom taxes and that's half the price of the order itself, so that'll have to wait. I think what I'm going to do is buy the Maru Lube and just stick to that until I can find a hardware store that sells silicone lubes. THANK YOU SO MUCH.
(there's no ingredients list by the way) it's just a white bottle of lube.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 28, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Nice image macroing. I'll see you in a week or so.


Thanks. I'll see you then.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

to dieguito: no dollar store cubes? ouch.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2011)

#19
-ElectricDoodie writes a perfectly fine, informative and clarifying post

#20
-daniel0731ex says ElectricDoodie is defensive in #19
-daniel0731ex says that ElectricDoodie should learn to read other posts
-daniel0731ex insinuated that ElectricDoodie blurted out

#21
-ElectricDoodie does become defensive (which is logical)
-ElectricDoodie calls daniel0731ex a kid (didn't check if he is, but he shouldn't have done that)

#22
-daniel0731ex says he is not gonna try to fight
-daniel0731ex tries to explain why he thought that ElectricDoodie should learn to read
-daniel0731ex says that he thought ElectricDoodie thought that he was a Lubix fanboy
-daniel0731ex asks that ElectricDoodie shouldn't make him be even blunter
-daniel0731ex asks other people to comment on the defensiveness of post #21

#24
-ElectricDoodie points out that daniel0731ex asked people to comment on the defensive tone of #21 while daniel0731ex told ElectricDoodie that #19 had a defensive tone

#25
-Godmil analysed the situation and tries to keep the peace. Piece indeed returns for 10 more posts

#35
-daniel0731ex tells ElectricDoodie that he should stop arguing and then starts arguing himself

#37
-ElectricDoodie (rightfully) points out that daniel0731ex is a hypocrite
-ElectricDoodie looses his calm and gets pulled into the argument

#38
-b4p4076 apparently still has a score to seddle with ElectricDoodie and joins what has now become a fight

#39, #40, #41, #43, #44
-ElectricDoodie and b4p4076 exchange a few insults

#45
-I step in, use my authority to break up the fight and tell everyone involved to prepare for consequences. I am glad that I took some time when I was alert again to analyse this thread and not just hand out punishment directly

#46
-b4p4076 throws 1 more (weak) punch. I am assuming that he hadn't read #45 yet which is evidenced by his post #47 where he walks away from the fight and seems to understand that he shouldn't have gotten involved

#48
-daniel0731ex doesn't walk away from the fight and adds a few insults (ignorance)

#49
-ElectricDoodie didn't walk away from the fight quite far enough yet and responds to daniel0731ex insults. He also points out daniel0731ex's hypocrasy again and tells me that he isn't afraid of my reaction

#51
-daniel0731ex leaves the fight as well (finally)

#52, #53
-b4p4076 and ElectricDoodie make up for this fight and for the previous fight they had. Testosterone becomes estrogen. Gaydar starts beeping, violins start playing, etc etc and they both live happily ever after?

#56, #57, #59
Some off-topic comments about the my-body-is-ready-picture (I don't understand the background of those comments and neither do I understand the logic that "no neck" means "no butt" or even how he knows if that guy has no neck)

I have taken about 1 hour to analyse and write all of this, which means that daniel0731ex, ElectricDoodie and b4p4076 should wait at least that long before replying to this very public analysis.

Conclusion:
-daniel0731ex, read my analysis and read #19 over and over again until you understand that there isn't anything wrong with that post. Also reread your own posts until you understand why your were called a hypocrite
-ElectricDoodie, I am quite impressed by how you kept your calm with daniel0731ex. I wish you would have reacted the same way to b4p4076
-b4p4076, you should have stayed out of this and you should have let bygones by bygones

I am not going to hand out any infractions, although I should, because in the end everyone already settled down. I just hope there won't be another reason for me to have to think about butthurting anymore


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time, and reading it through. 
Also, thanks for sparing the 3 of us. I'll admit, that was very unexpected.






AvGalen said:


> tells me that he isn't afraid of my reaction


The picture wasn't about me not being afraid. It meant that I knew something bad was coming, and I put myself in that position. There was nothing I could do, other then clench my fists (prepare my body), and endure the ride (the butthurt you were about to unleash on us). 






> #56, #57, #59
> Some off-topic comments about the my-body-is-ready-picture (I don't understand the background of those comments and neither do I understand the logic that "no neck" means "no butt" or even how he knows if that guy has no neck)



That man is Reggie Fils-Aime. He is the President of Nintendo of America, and he said that phrase at E3 in 2007.

The "No neck, no butt" went over my head, though. No idea what that is about.








> I wish you would have reacted the same way to b4p4076


Yes, after reading my own post towards him again, I did sort of burst out...


----------



## choza244 (Jun 28, 2011)

dieguito, maybe you can try that silicone, since is not petroleum based it will not damage your cube, and if it doesn't work, just wash it and buy the maru lube, I have CRC and maru, both are very good, but the problem with the CRC is that there are a few cubes that instead of making them fast it glues the pieces lol. and the maru is very good, but you have to lube your cube at least once a week, the advantage is that when you lube it, you just drop a drop lol (solo una gota xD), so the maru bottle doesn't empty fast.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's my personal slant of this "argument":

#18
Reading ElectricDoodle's post, I was glad that somebody agrees with me about Lubix being a ripoff; then he claims the differential oil being "the same stuff as Lubix", which, although I never questioned the effect other cubers have experienced, have always wondered if it's truely the same. I thought I might as well ask him if he knew a bit more about the composition, so I told him my doubts to see if he could clear that up for me.

#19
ElectricDoodle's reply caught me by suprise, it was quite different from what I expected. I was thinking that he might talk about the ingredient list on the packaging of his diff oil, or exchange some information that I didn't know; but he skipped the key point and begins talking about his own hands-on experience (which I never questioned) and how I should try both of them myself. To me it seems that he thought I was doubting _him_, when I just simply wanted to add a few more things to this friendly discussion. He also preached about the advantages of diff oil over Lubix, which was unnecessary because I'm not a Lubix fanboy.

This is the reason why I thought that post was defensive, because he dodged my questoin and defends using the argument that "how it feels is all it matters". Though his tone was indeed calm, so this may merely be an over-interpretation on my side.


#20
I figure that this was nothing but a misunderstanding, so I hinted ElectricNoodle to look at my post that was right above him (that didn't go so well).


#21
-ElectricDoodie does become defensive (which is logical)
-ElectricDoodie calls daniel0731ex a kid (didn't check if he is, but he shouldn't have done that)
-ElectricDoodle thinks I'm defensive
-ElectricDoodle takes the lead into the argument


#22
Saddened that he didn't pick up my hint trying establish a friendly alliance but instead brew hostility, I simply ignores his offence (because it doesn't matter once he realizes that it's only a misunderstanding) and explains my intention (that was in the previous post) to reveal my stance being the same as his, in hopes that he would realize our friendly status and get back on topic. 


#24
He fails to see my friendly intention, and begins the argument.
For the sake of peace, I won't try to defend myself, so I ignores most of the parts directed personally. 


#35
I expressed my wish once again that I would prefer not to continue this argument that was merely caused by a misunderstanding (by this time I figured that it's pointless to explain anymore). I repeated my original question, once again reminding that I am not questioning the effect but rather an innocent doubt on the composition.


#37
-ElectricDoodie (rightfully) points out that daniel0731ex is a hypocrite
-ElectricDoodie looses his calm and gets pulled into the argument
Ignored. I figure it's pointless to even talk about the original subject anymore. Whatever insult he directed at me, so be it.

#48
-daniel0731ex doesn't walk away from the fight and adds a few insults (ignorance)
Seeing that it's pointless to even discuss the original subject with him, I stated that I will not respond to this argument anymore, unless it's relavent to the topic. As for the "insults", I suppose it's very "unrightful" for me to express my frustration to his persistence (on the irrevalent argument that I constantly trys to avoid), after him "rightfully" calling me a hypocrite, eh?

I walked away from the fight from right here.


#49
Ignored the offence completely, just like what I have been doing from the beginning.
Though he said "You're not getting that point that I continually make", which I find funny because it's him who missed MY point in the first place and responded with something irrvalent.



#51
Responds to relavent points.
Repeating, for the 100th time, that I AM NOT DOUBTING THE EFFECT. I just wanted to introduce this aspect into the discussion, though Noodle somehow thought that I am rebutting his "point" with it.

I always agrees on "people should try both lubes for themselves", just didn't respond to it because it was irrevalent to my original question. But I guess he cared a lot about that, so kept on bringing it back while I wanted to stay on the original point.




You know, Arnaud, your analysis wasn't really fair; in many parts you clearly showed your bias by, for example, justifying ElectricNoodle's insult as being a "rightful" reaction, while in my case it would be "refusing to walk away from the the argument". Huh, didn't know that nowadays even insults can be "rightful" eh?.

So you complimented Noodle for "keeping his calm", then what about me avoiding the fight all along?


Would you like some coffee?


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 28, 2011)

tldr, just let it go mate :/


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 28, 2011)

Buy Maru and do it in the cor.
My GuHong cant before cut 45 degrees and with maru is(?).
Do not too much then you're cube is overlubed.
I dont have Lubix, but I can't imagine that that's a much better.
I say buy.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd try out the treadmill stuff... just a couple of drops, and see what it's like. I doub't it would have anything bad in it. The big warnings on the treadmill about not using anything else are probably to stop people using WD40 or something... I'd imagine the lube is very safe for plastics. Try a couple of drops (don't over lube it, it's easier to put a little in later than having to clean too much out) and if it feels bad, just dismantle the cube and clean it off. If you're needing really cheap lube, maru lube on Lightake is really affordable (since it's free shipping) you'll just have to wait a while for it to arrive.

P.S. Awesomely even handed mediation AvGalen, quite inspiring actually.


----------



## da25centz (Jun 28, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I'd try out the treadmill stuff... just a couple of drops, and see what it's like. I doub't it would have anything bad in it. The big warnings on the treadmill about not using anything else are probably to stop people using WD40 or something... I'd imagine the lube is very safe for plastics. Try a couple of drops (don't over lube it, it's easier to put a little in later than having to clean too much out) and if it feels bad, just dismantle the cube and clean it off. If you're needing really cheap lube, maru lube on Lightake is really affordable (since it's free shipping) you'll just have to wait a while for it to arrive.
> 
> P.S. Awesomely even handed mediation AvGalen, quite inspiring actually.


 

Agreed, I think since it says only use silicone lube on the treadmill that you can be sure that that lube is silicone, meaning it is safe for your cubes, as long as you don't use too much. Worst comes to worst, you have to clean out your cube, which isn't really a bad thing


----------



## Bapao (Jun 28, 2011)

> #52, #53
> -b4p4076 and ElectricDoodie make up for this fight and for the previous fight they had. *Testosterone becomes estrogen*. Gaydar starts beeping, violins start playing, etc etc and they both live happily ever after?



It's actually a pretty soothing experience when that happens  
Maybe I should have invited daniel0731ex for a group hug though...



> -b4p4076, you should have stayed out of this and you should have let bygones by bygones



I know, and I hereby accept your public beating with dignity. 
There's nothing quite like the sweet sting of remorse the day after acting like an ass 



> justifying ElectricNoodle's insults





> but you complimented Noodle



Yeah. Why do you keep calling him "noodle" though?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Here's my personal slant of this "argument":
> 
> #18
> Reading ElectricDoodle's post, I was glad that somebody agrees with me about Lubix being a ripoff; then he claims the differential oil being "the same stuff as Lubix", which, although I never questioned the effect other cubers have experienced, have always wondered if it's truely the same. I thought I might as well ask him if he knew a bit more about the composition, so I told him my doubts to see if he could clear that up for me.


You wrote a lot more and didn't do what I told you to do, realise that you were a hypocrite for telling someone not to argue and then start arguing yourself. It seems like you expect others to behave in a certain way that you don't have to behave yourself.
Then you tell me I am biased towards ElectricDoodie and that my analysis wasn't really fair. You threw the first stone as I have clearly spelled out. Therefor it is rightful for ElectricDoodie to defend or even strike back. If you disagree about that you really haven't reread the whole thing enough yet. You should also read other peoples reaction here and realise that you are clearly in the wrong. There is a reason nobody accepted your request about the defensiveness of ElectricDoodie (as has been said before, pointing to the wrong post which you completely ignore in your analysis)
Your basic point seems to be that you wanted to know something from ElectricDoodie, he didn't supply the information the way you wanted, so he is in the wrong and not you. Did you actually follow your own advise about reading posts and read his? and not just what I quote below, but also the content of the link he provides?


ElectricDoodie said:


> A great lubricant is Differential Oil at 50,000wt. It's the same stuff as Lubix, except Lubix is a rip-off.
> 
> Here's some more information with past experiences, questions and answers, and even pictures I uploaded, before the mods decided to close it.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27563-Viscosity-of-Lubix-Found!-Cheaper-Alternative!


----------



## dieguito (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow... I think it's such a pity that this thread was the stage of a battle, since some very very interesting and fruitful answers came up.
Thanks to anyone that took the time to answer about the original topic of this thread.
I'm finally going to lube my cube with that silicone thing, then, I'm going to buy some maru lube and meanwhile, try to find an alternative which I'd be able to buy here in buenos aires.
That's the end of THIS post. What comes next is a message in spanish to some colombian guy 
Una preguntita... Vos decís que tenes CRC... Lo conseguiste en Colombia? Porque acá en Argentina no lo consigo... Tendré que ir a Wal-Mart y ver que onda. Gracias!!!


----------



## dieguito (Jun 28, 2011)

By the way, could anyone tell me how do I notice if I need to wash my cube or not? (if it's going to damage the cube after all)


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

when you clean a cube, the cube usually has tons of plastic dust in the cube mixed with, in your case the treadmill lube.
you should see some noticeable difference in the pieces before and after you lube it.
when you clean it, take the whole cube apart, even the core. then you put all the pieces except the washers, screws, springs and core into a sink with a clog. since i had a Ghosthand II 3x3,i know you can open the edge and corner caps. take those off and clean the insides. make sure all the lube is out. then put the washers, screws, springs and core in a plastic bag, fill halfway with water and shake. then take all the hardware out and dump the water. Let it dry then assemble.


----------



## da25centz (Jul 1, 2011)

dieguito said:


> By the way, could anyone tell me how do I notice if I need to wash my cube or not? (if it's going to damage the cube after all)


 
it will not damage your cube. 

if you pop out an edge and put your finger inside the cube, and it comes out with plastic crap on it, you should clean your cube. also, if your cube is getting slower or feels gummy, clean it out and relube


----------



## choza244 (Jul 1, 2011)

dieguito said:


> Una preguntita... Vos decís que tenes CRC... Lo conseguiste en Colombia? Porque acá en Argentina no lo consigo... Tendré que ir a Wal-Mart y ver que onda. Gracias!!!


yes, I got it in the supermarket, here is very common, the one I couldn't get was the jigaloo, its like it only exists in the USA LOL


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

Seriously, Maru lube, in my opinion, is MUCH better than spray. You only use ONE OR TWO DROPS. You don't pour it in. True, it does dry up after a couple days, and you do have to clean out the dry powder it leaves afterwards or your cube will be slow, but it lasts long ( a bottle ) and it won't ruin your core area like spray.


----------



## V1NSONG (Jul 16, 2011)

I lubed my FII with about 6 drops of Maru lube and it's lasting for quite a while... Is it just me???


----------

